# Tuna time



## dfhooked (Sep 1, 2016)

Spent last Wednesday on a 37' freeman in the slick seas of the Gulf of Mexico south of Venice with Kevin Beach of Mexican gulf fishing company.  They had been running 80+ miles south of the pass due to the dirty water but we got lucky and found cleaner water and fish at about 30 miles out of south pass. Ended the day with 8 yft biggest one hit a 10lb Bonita and weighed 143lbs. Great day with great people. Their other boats nailed tuna, swordfish, blue marlin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 1, 2016)

Sweet! Looks like fun for sure!


----------



## killswitch (Sep 1, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> Spent last Wednesday on a 37' freeman in the slick seas of the Gulf of Mexico south of Venice with Kevin Beach of Mexican gulf fishing company.  They had been running 80+ miles south of the pass due to the dirty water but we got lucky and found cleaner water and fish at about 30 miles out of south pass. Ended the day with 8 yft biggest one hit a 10lb Bonita and weighed 143lbs. Great day with great people. Their other boats nailed tuna, swordfish, blue marlin.




Nice one !!  We headed that way next month. Fishing with MGFC again.


----------



## Dominion (Sep 1, 2016)

those Freemans are a popular topic of discussion right now. Did you drive home wanting one?


----------



## dfhooked (Sep 1, 2016)

No I have no desire to own a freeman simply because I do not have the slush fund needed to offshore fish. That being said the Freeman's are the best riding cat hull by a landslide.   If you get an opportunity to fish from one, do it.


----------

